# 485 Subsequent entrant



## abdalian5716 (Dec 27, 2018)

Hi All,

I am applying for subsequent entrant visa for my wife who is in Pakistan. I am currently on Temporary Graduate visa subclass 485 in Australia and I am lodging a paper application for her. I am filling out form 1409 and at the end it says that I can pay electronically through IMMIAccount too. My question is: Can I pay for her paper application through my IMMIAccount or does she need to create an IMMIAccount and then pay? Thanks.


----------



## Dan1990 (Nov 14, 2018)

abdalian5716 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am applying for subsequent entrant visa for my wife who is in Pakistan. I am currently on Temporary Graduate visa subclass 485 in Australia and I am lodging a paper application for her. I am filling out form 1409 and at the end it says that I can pay electronically through IMMIAccount too. My question is: Can I pay for her paper application through my IMMIAccount or does she need to create an IMMIAccount and then pay? Thanks.


Hi Abdalian,

Yes, you can pay for the application fee through your IMMIAccount. Just double check to make sure you are paying the correct amount as it is a lil confusing.

It might be helpful to read the followings before you lodge your application.

https://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/186578-485-subsequent-entrant-processing-time.html

Regards, 
Dan


----------



## zelanealbana (Apr 25, 2019)

I am the main applicant and currently have a 485 visa, can i apply my girlfriend as a subsequent entrant who is on a student visa? we are almost a year now and we dont live together due to workplace reason.


----------



## Saudafaq (Jun 3, 2019)

Hi , i am having a ques..if someone can please respond. I called immigiration dept today and asked about my case that I will have to apply for my temporary graduate visa next month so is it possible that i can apply for my wife as well who is in Pakistan now...so that i may get the visa for both together...rather than just make a separate application for my wife once I get my visa grant...
And I got the reply that yes you can do it ...and I am still unsure it is possible or not...as i never have got such information from anywhere...
Thanks.


----------



## Karpatiya (Dec 10, 2019)

Saudafaq said:


> Hi , i am having a ques..if someone can please respond. I called immigiration dept today and asked about my case that I will have to apply for my temporary graduate visa next month so is it possible that i can apply for my wife as well who is in Pakistan now...so that i may get the visa for both together...rather than just make a separate application for my wife once I get my visa grant...
> And I got the reply that yes you can do it ...and I am still unsure it is possible or not...as i never have got such information from anywhere...
> Thanks.


Hello, I got into the same situation. so can you please tell me which pathway did you chose ? Added in same application or made a separate application ? Please respond if you can!!!


----------



## JShar72 (Dec 6, 2019)

Hi Saudafaq and Karapitya. The information you've received from the Department is incorrect (not surprising). You cannot lodge a combined 485 application with one applicant outside Australia, as per certain legislative provisions in schedule 1 and the following;

485.411 
(1) The applicant who satisfies the primary criteria for the grant of the visa must be in Australia when the visa is granted.

(2) *Each applicant who made a combined application with the applicant who satisfies the primary criteria for the grant of the visa must be in Australia when the visa is granted. *

(3) In any other case, the applicant may be in or outside Australia when the visa is granted.

What you are able to do is apply for a 485 subsequent entrant application for your partner after you have been approved for the 485 visa, as per subclause (3).

The alternative is that you bring your partner into Australia on a temporary visa (i.e. visitor visa) prior to lodging the 485 visa, in which case you would be able to make a combined application. You may find it difficult to do this however due to genuine temporary stay/entrant concerns on most temporary visas. The difficulty will vary on a range of factors including country of passport, personal financial indicators, employment etc and you may wish to consult a registered migration agent if this is something you are considering doing.


----------



## Pradip (Jan 25, 2020)

Hello all, I'm a 485 temporary graduate visa holder. I have applied Subsequent entrant visa for my wife. Acknowledgment was received on 20 December. No medical and biometrics asked yet. Can someone tell me how long do they take to ask for medical and bio ? What's the recent processing time for this visa? I'm beginning to worry now. 😔


----------



## Sunshine26th (Apr 9, 2020)

Can any 1 guide me what is the process for applying 485 subsequent entrant visa,,,my husband has just been granted 485 visa.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Sunshine26th said:


> Can any 1 guide me what is the process for applying 485 subsequent entrant visa,,,my husband has just been granted 485 visa.


Any registered migration agent who posts on this forum could advise you.


----------



## Samii1 (Oct 21, 2020)

Hi I am applying for the same, have you filled the form yourself I need to confirm while sending form did u attach any other documents or not and also for the application fees paid online ?


----------

